# How do I carry dog if heavy in an emergency



## pandawolf (Mar 22, 2010)

My dog had a stroke a few weeks back and I really struggled carrying her to the car to get her to the vets. There were two of us and we managed to get her into her plastic bed and carry that. She looked like she was having a fit so really difficult to pick up and she weighs around 3 stone.

I have been advised to gradually increase her exercise but I am worried if something happens while I am out on a walk how I will carry her especially if I am on my own.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Quite honestly, you don't. It is a very scary thought, and I suppose it might be a good idea to carry your mobile with the phone number of a local animal ambulance service on it. That way, at least you can get help. 

My dogs are both heavier than me and I know I could never lift them, so that is the answer. Or you could chat up a strong man like I did when Ferdie hurt his leg on the heath and I couldn't get him in the car.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your dog is poorly

3 stone is liftable I think, my goldie weighs 41/2 stone and I just checked and I can just about lift her, 
Support behind the back legs with one arm and the chest in front with the other. I cant explain it very well so im trying to find a diagram.

No diagram but this article seems quite useful.
http://www.dog-first-aid-101.com/lift-and-move-your-dog.html


----------



## briony (Dec 4, 2010)

That is my worst nightmare so its best always have your mobile on you with your vets number as the majority offer an ambulance service. 
I'm very sorry your girl suffered a stroke it must have been a worrying time for you :frown:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

There aren't a lot of ways really. There may well be lifting aids on sale but obviously you coudn't realistically carry one around on a walk with you.... so you'd have to leave it in your car (if you have one/use it for walks) but even then it means leaving your dog to collect it which nobody wants to do.

Just keep the number of a local vet to hand, and any strong family/friends close by who might be able to help if it happens.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats actually a lot of weight if you need to carry your dog far - I speak from experience!!

The best way to carry a dog is one arm through the front legs supporting the chest and one arm supporting the rear end, under the thighs. This prevents any pressure on internal organs.

It might be worth talking to the vets though, when I got my dog to them after carrying him 2 miles back to the car, they told me as long as they could have got the 4x4 to me they would have come and got us.
It is a rural vets though, so depends on your practice - and I dread to think what the charge would have been!


----------



## pandawolf (Mar 22, 2010)

I have always carried my phone whilst out on walks just incase. Had to use it once but that was when I injured myself:lol:
The blanket idea sounds really good thankyou I think I will carry one with me from now on in a rucksack. Will still need two people to carry her on it but at least I will have one on me.
I didn't know there are vets that come to you I will have to check that would be fantastic if they did.
Thanks for your help


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Shazach said:


> Thats actually a lot of weight if you need to carry your dog far - I speak from experience!!
> 
> The best way to carry a dog is one arm through the front legs supporting the chest and one arm supporting the rear end, under the thighs. This prevents any pressure on internal organs.
> 
> ...


My vet has an "animal ambulance" sticker on the back of his estate car, so I assume they would come out in an emergency.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

pandawolf said:


> I have always carried my phone whilst out on walks just incase. Had to use it once but that was when I injured myself:lol:
> The blanket idea sounds really good thankyou I think I will carry one with me from now on in a rucksack. Will still need two people to carry her on it but at least I will have one on me.


I have carried my phone ever since my retriever pulled me over and broke my arm! There was I sat in the middle of the road, no one in sight, could not get up because my arm hurt too much if I put the other one down to lever myself. I thought I would be there all day until my husband came home unexpectedly and nearly ran me over.

Always carry your phone, you never know when you might need it. Whatever did we do without them?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It's bad enough carrying a smaller dog any distance. I couldn't imagine what you'd do with a big dog on your own.

One solution would be to only walk the dog in popular places at busy times - that way you should be able to get one or more other people to help. Is there a friend with a dog you could walk with on a regular basis? There may be someone else in the exact same situation looking for a walking companion in your area. Maybe advertise at the vets?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

You have had some great ideas there.I just wanted to say im sorry to hear your dog is poorly,hopefully you wont ever be in that situation but if you are you can only do your best xx


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

I am considering this issue myself, we intend on taking our ridgeback mtbing with us and I was worried that if she did hurt her leg how on earth would I carry her back... there will be two of us as I really never ride alone in case I hurt myself. I did wonder if someone made some sort of custom sling that could be supported between two....


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i know i wouldn`t be able to carry a dog that weight very far. i`m 8st and struggle to carry my 3st daughter for any distance....granted i`m a bit of a weakling  i think the best thing to do would be to keep the vets number handy and also an out of hours emergency vet. so sorry to hear about your dog, must be scary seeing them go through that


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

golfchick said:


> I am considering this issue myself, we intend on taking our ridgeback mtbing with us and I was worried that if she did hurt her leg how on earth would I carry her back... there will be two of us as I really never ride alone in case I hurt myself. I did wonder if someone made some sort of custom sling that could be supported between two....


You got me thinking there...
There seems to be a few stretchers about,but alot are overseas.this looks quite good as it is less bulky to carry,but you would need two people;
Dog Bags
(scroll down to stretcher).you may be able to get someone to make one up for you!?


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah thats the sort of thing I was wondering about, always got somebody else with me so be no issue about needing two people and would mean we could manage the weight too! I'll keep my eye out for one in the UK i think.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

You could carry a lightweight but strong blanket or sheet with you to use as a stretcher and hope someone will help you carry your dog. This is a comfortable way for the dog to be carried and removes the danger of injuring the dog or a person getting bitten by a defensive sick dog.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

When i take my old collie who is nearly 18 out i have a sort of sling that goes under the stomach and velcros up over the back and has two handles so if her back legs give out i can hopefully sling her back to the car. We dont go far but she does like to sniff around and chase the ball.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

We have large dogs and no way could I carry any of them.
I always take my mobile every time I walk in case of emegency if I needed to call my rather large son... who could put them on his shoulder like a bag of spuds
When my pups are not old enough to walk before jabs...I do carry them when walking by sitting them on my bum bag around my neck....and they are quite big pups by 13weeks GRs and im very pleased when they can walk alone


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

mollymo said:


> We have large dogs and no way could I carry any of them.
> I always take my mobile every time I walk in case of emegency if I needed to call my rather large son... who could put them on his shoulder like a bag of spuds
> When my pups are not old enough to walk before jabs...I do carry them when walking by sitting them on my bum bag around my neck....and they are quite big pups by 13weeks GRs and im very pleased when they can walk alone


That should of said my waist not my neck


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

just found this fold up stretcher and think ill be getting one in the future, i ride with a bag with first aid kit so can add this, never know when ill need it with both humans and animals

SOLO International :: Medical :: Stretchers :: Light Weight Emergency Stretcher - Dedicated lightweight Casevac stretcher system.


----------

